# What is this kitchen tool/item?



## stevan (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I have again received a surprise gift, but this time I have no idea what it is 

I guess it's used for making sauces over indirect heat, but it's a bit bigger then a standard sauce pan.

I'm sure some of you have already seen and used something like this - please share your wisdom:





  








image.jpeg




__
stevan


__
Jan 9, 2016











  








image.jpeg




__
stevan


__
Jan 9, 2016








Thanks!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Not sure but I am guessing for drawn butter for lobster or crab?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The first thing that came to me was like Nicko. Dipping something. I think it was actually a signature type thing of a restaurant. As a kid I think I remember that. Must have been a restaurant in NYC.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Theres no lid to it, right?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I"m going to guess it's an insert for making hollandaise over a water bath. 

You know, this could be a fun section on this website. If I can find my camera, I'll post a pic of something I have. I know what it is but I'm not sure anyone else will.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

chefwriter said:


> I"m going to guess it's an insert for making hollandaise over a water bath.
> 
> You know, this could be a fun section on this website. If I can find my camera, I'll post a pic of something I have. I know what it is but I'm not sure anyone else will.


I'd call that a good guess--makes perfect sense. Looks quite handy for that actually.

Hey maybe we should form a 4 member panel, they all get emailed the photo, and tell us what it is, but only one

is the correct response. Who ever picks the right panel member's bullshi....er explanation, wins that round.

Sound a bit like Liar's Club does it? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif,


----------



## stevan (Sep 13, 2015)

Meezenplaz said:


> Theres no lid to it, right?


Right, no lid.

Making Hollandaise and similar was my guess too, I guess that's what I'll be using it for as well.

The edge looks kind of impractically broad, though - I thought about melting some chocolate in it but I imagine half of it would remain stuck on the way from the bottom to the edge and require scraping.

We'll see, I'll let you guys know how it works.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

My first impression was an insert pan as well, but the more I thought about it, the handle precludes that possibility. My second line of crap shoot thought is a fondue pan with the wide edge being used for resting the skewers on, but I ain't sold on that either.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

SteVan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have again received a surprise gift, but this time I have no idea what it is
> 
> ...


Are there any markings on the bottom?


----------



## stevan (Sep 13, 2015)

No, Cerise, nothing :/


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

My wife suggests it looks like the pee can from under the bed when she was a child.  She grew up in the country.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd have surmised a chafing dish of some sort. Maybe a grease drip pan from a high end grill?


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

A sommelier's tasting cup for heavy drinkers? :beer:


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Jimyra said:


> My wife suggests it looks like the pee can from under the bed when she was a child. She grew up in the country.


Golly... I thought the same thing but was afraid to write it. Please thank your wife for me!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

How big is that vessel?  Place a ruler next to it so that we can get some sort of relative scale.  It appears to be an egg poacher.

Yours truly,

-The Third Eye


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed, we need some scale or measurements.

But assuming its large enough, I would definitely consider it ideal for use it over water

in making egg emulsion sauces. Its wide rim would easily fit over multiple sauce

pan sizes, while its rounded bottom would keep everything down, centered and heating

evenly, eliminating that pesky step of constantly scraping the sides with the whip.

The only problem I see is the handle placement--it may get in the way as an insert. 

Now maybe it really IS a left handed smoke bender....but I would still try it 

to see if it works.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmmmm. ... Sides are to "straight" to aid with whisking anything, and that huuuge lip doesn't make sense to me. Spitoon, bed pan might work, but hey! This is a cooking forum.

The Germans have this crazy drink called "Feurzangenbowle", or flambed rum drink. Might have something to do with that.....


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Meezenplaz said:


> ...................Now maybe it really IS a left handed smoke bender....


?????????????????????? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Kokopuffs- In my experience a left handed smoke bender was a fictional object that older Boy Scouts would send younger scouts out to find at jamborees, sending them from camp to camp. Also known as a smoke shifter, typically blue handled. A bit of harmless diversion while sleeping on the ground away from home.  I suspect Meez was a Scout.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Started an image search and found this early on.....
https://www.etsy.com/listing/191025105/silver-plate-chafing-dish-with-wooden?ref=market
Turned up a couple more along the same lines but nothing with the exaggerated rim.

If it were a proper sauce pan wouldn't there be some sort of spout or indention to facilitate clean even pouring?
mimi


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

chefwriter said:


> Kokopuffs- ................I suspect Meez was a Scout.


 Obviously I was never a scout!!!


----------



## markrmoore2 (Nov 15, 2015)

Could be cook and eat out of same dishbowlpot


----------



## stevan (Sep 13, 2015)

kokopuffs said:


> How big is that vessel? Place a ruler next to it so that we can get some sort of relative scale. It appears to be an egg poacher.
> 
> Yours truly,
> -The Third Eye


Don't have a ruler handy but here it is placed in my 12in skillet:




  








image.jpg




__
stevan


__
Jan 11, 2016










flipflopgirl said:


> Started an image search and found this early on.....
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/191025105/silver-plate-chafing-dish-with-wooden?ref=market
> Turned up a couple more along the same lines but nothing with the exaggerated rim.
> 
> ...


That looks quite similar, now I just need to search what's a chafing dish used for


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Wait! I remember! When I was a kid and was an alter boy for our Catholic Church. The priest used it to distribute communion or it held water so that he could clean his hands. Can't remember which, but I can remember having to polish it.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

panini said:


> Wait! I remember! When I was a kid and was an alter boy for our Catholic Church. The priest used it to distribute communion or it held water so that he could clean his hands. Can't remember which, but I can remember having to polish it.


Hey... fellow former altar boy!

Maybe. But I think you may be thinking about the paten, the plate used to catch falling hosts/crumbs (and to tap the adams apple of friends)... which I think are generally flat. I fondly remember those and the altar rail too! The "good old days". In Roman Catholic tradition the paten must be gold (plated) and the ciborium, the plate/bowl for carrying the communion hosts, must be gold... or at least the interior must be gold. Like the chalice... although it seems like any goblet is okay for distributing wine to the congregation. That might not be true in other denominations.

As far as a washing basin... that's possible! Never seen a bowl with a handle but what a great idea that would be.

Anyway... maybe too much detail. But I like your thought process!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

You probably remember more than I do. My Latin was just enough to get by. So I was given the 5:30 am mass. Just one alter boy. The priest gave communion stationary in the center isle. We did not partake in the distribution of communion. I remember the wide rim in case someone would drop a host. We never were handed the host, it was always placed on the tongue. I always got the Irish priest, Father Skelly. When I poured the wine he would keep lowering the chalice to keep me pouring, so basically he was downing at least a pint at 5 in the am. I really kind of remember that paten. It was silver, our church was always open, so there would be no gold in our neighborhood.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> pitoon, bed pan might work, but hey!


Besides, theres no divet for pouring so it wont work as a bed pan, less'n you want a big

mess when you try to pour it into the porcelain throne thingy. 


chefwriter said:


> Kokopuffs- In my experience a left handed smoke bender was a fictional object that older Boy Scouts would send younger scouts out to find at jamborees, sending them from camp to camp. Also known as a smoke shifter, typically blue handled. A bit of harmless diversion while sleeping on the ground away from home. I suspect Meez was a Scout.


CHEFWRITER you big killjoy! You mustve been sent on that quest and this is your revenge right?

Besides, who knows for sure how "fictional" it was, or what it would actually look like?

Maybe thats _exactly_ what it looks like and SteVan has one! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Haha I truly doubt its a communion bowl.

Which would probably be made of brass not modern StainlessSteel.

Its also way bigger than I thought, SteVan how many quarts of liquid does it hold?

And throw some yolks in there and see if it works for Hollandaise!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Youre all guessing. So Kokopuffs (no Scout Uniform required) and Chefwriter (pffth!) I'm sticking to

the Left Handed Smoke Bender theory til something better comes along.

Mimi, keep on surfing, I have faith in your....googabiliities!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

With the all important comparison with a known entity IMO the handle is too short to do any actual cooking.

Don'cha think?

mimi

My ex the farmer had a cousin who was in school for his divinity degree (was told he liked to play "church mass" with his cousins).

Kinda creepy (I am still a guilt ridden Catholic and fear God's wrath as I type this) IMHO.

A real good looking ladies man I loved to use him as bait in bars.

When I would leave the table and return there was always some female or other in my seat.

Loved it when she would figure out his "career calling".

If she did not leave soon after I had to buy a round lol.

mimi


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting the last pic. It's larger than I thought. It almost looks medieval or perhaps from another century. Have you thought about having it appraised or checking out Christies.com (auctions)? It might be worth a lot of money to the right collector.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Cerise said:


> It almost looks medieval or perhaps from another century.


Don't know how much SS was used in the middle ages....

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

mimi


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

It could be handcrafted. (Maybe Jackson Pollack had a side hobby  You never know. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

@panini could it be the receptacle used to wash hands before communion?

I never really paid attention.

mimi

Had a really rough time spelling receptacle.

Who had the final say before deciding that word lol.

m.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

flipflopgirl said:


> @panini could it be the receptacle used to wash hands before communion?
> 
> I never really paid attention.
> 
> ...


I can help you with spelling that word: B-O-W-L. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BrianShaw said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> > @panini could it be the receptacle used to wash hands before communion?
> ...


I may have early onset of oldtimers disease.

I grasp a word and cannot spell it but am to stubborn to just move on lol.

mimi


----------



## stevan (Sep 13, 2015)

Cerise, you got me hoping for a moment there  but a quick ebay search returned tons of much nicer looking chafing dishes (with lids and tripods and all), all for around 30 bucks, so this thing won't be making me rich.

Heck, I don't think it will be making me too much hollandaise either, since I just learned my cholesterol is above the limit.

On the plus side, though, at least now I know what a chafing dish is


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

And now youll never forget, thats why we didnt just TELL you. 

I dunno though....kinda unusual for a chaffer to have one, 
single handle sticking out like that. Kinda gets in the way. 
Most have 1 small handle on each side.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Wow page two. II'm pretty sure now that it is a bain marie insert for melting chocolate or caramel. I think I've actually have seen these hanging in kitchens in Europe. That rim is to make sure that no steam reaches the chocolate.

Not sure about the Church thing, I think someone in my past was trying to tell me something.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...d=0ahUKEwjww8akkqfKAhWE5iYKHR0_DtEQMwgqKA0wDQ


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Bain Marie it is then panini.  When I saw the thing sitting in the pan I thought a pot would do better.


----------



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

Could it possible be a double boiler?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Could it be a gizmo?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Quite possibly. And if not that, it may be a whachamacallit.


----------



## payton29 (Feb 6, 2016)

That's also called as a sauce pan, right?


----------

